# Frog 67 or Islabike Luath (24" kids road bike)



## Yazzoo (7 Jul 2016)

Looking for a friend, please let me know if you have one you're wanting rid of or know of anyone that does!


----------



## DCLane (7 Jul 2016)

Only a 26" one: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/f...-with-extras-£225-dewsbury-west-yorks.203366/

@Kestevan has a 24" Moda Minor - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/moda-minor-24-road-bike.203529/


----------



## DCLane (7 Jul 2016)

Also there's a Pinerello 24", although it's road/track only. One near me seems a bargain: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pinarello-FP-Zero-youths-racing-road-bike-2013-/391501986177


----------

